# Another 2.5g story



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I like the led...very neat idea


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

How did you figure out what plug to use with the LED?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Baadboy11 - Thanks.

Ben. - They have spec sheets on the ads they have for the car dome lights. The leds are 12v dc so the regular 12v 1amp dc power supply will work with them.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet! Keep us updated! Will this be a shrimp tank?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Off to a good start, loving the light.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

James - Yup its going to be a shrimp tank, possibly yellows. The filter you sent works great.roud:

Quentin - Thanks.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

I love shrimp


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

...seriously I love your light.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

JamesHockey said:


> I love shrimp


Doesn't everybody?:biggrin:



tharsis said:


> ...seriously I love your light.


Thanks.roud:
I just got the driftwood, had it boiled and tied plants to it.

Here is an update of the tank with driftwood, Narrow leaf Java fern, some pellia, pennywort and some unknown plant on the left corner.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

still looking good!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweet driftwood!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

looking good  

The shrimpies are going to be very happy.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I've always wanted NL Java ferns in my 2.5gal but always feared that it will get too large and start to block light. Tank looks great btw, loving that wood.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Quentin said:


> still looking good!


Thanks Quentin



Chrisinator said:


> Sweet driftwood!


Courtesy of tharsisroud:




tharsis said:


> looking good
> 
> The shrimpies are going to be very happy.


I'm already hooked up with some yellows care of pao81cha:icon_smil



PinoyBoy said:


> I've always wanted NL Java ferns in my 2.5gal but always feared that it will get too large and start to block light. Tank looks great btw, loving that wood.


Salamat Tol.:hihi:
I never thought of it outgrowing but I'll just see how it goes. Got it set up as a very low tech tank so growth will be slow.


----------



## theguppyman (May 22, 2011)

I love it !


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice light looks good.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

theguppyman said:


> I love it !





guppy said:


> Nice light looks good.


Thanks guys.
I've been stocking the tank little by little and have added some Anubias nana petites c/o JamesHockey.
Just today the Yellow shrimp came in from pao81cha.
Good quality shrimp from this guy at a price that is hard to beat than other yellow shrimp prices. I recommend getting his stock if you guys are looking for some yellows. Great guy to deal with.

Here is a shot of the tank and its new flora and fauna.









Some of the Yellows and some petites.









Yellows munching on some shirakura.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

A photo update of the tank.:icon_smil
Added some Fissidens on rock, Flame moss mat, SOme more java fern windelov and Blyxa japonica.


----------



## gowfan05 (Feb 16, 2010)

wow! nice tank bro. What is the name of the plant which is in the very front of your tank? (looks like grass)


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

That's flame moss just beggining to grow tied to an acrylic plate.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How's it going?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Tank is still going ok. Added about 5 male endler's and a few more yellows. Will post pics when i get the time for another FTS.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Your tank looks great,I just started my build.Hope it turns out like yours.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a long overdue FTS.
Have not really paid too much attention to this tank other than top off and feeding.
Ferts when I remember doing it. 
Been busy with my reef set up lately with neverending plans to get new stuff and eventually upgrade to a new tank.
Center looks frosted with a thin film of algae. Even cleaning the glass was overlooked on this one.
Good thing the shrimps keep most of the glass clean.


----------

